# Feel like my tummy will explode!



## katiekatie

Hi, I'm 26 weeks with twins so measuring 32 weeks and my stomach hurts so much that I feel like I have to stay sitting or lying down! It feels like I've had 3 five course dinners in a row and my skin is so tight there's no room for it all! I know the twins have room to move as they are very active in there and I think they are having major growth spurts which obviously makes growth in the womb double speed compared with if I only had one in there. Couldn't face work today as am so uncomfortable and I don't know how I'm going to make it another 3 months! I've put on 22lbs which I'm told is about right for this stage with twins and although I look heavily pregnant now, my tummy isn't actually massively 'sticky outy' but just feels soooo tight!! Did anyone else feel like this at this stage with twins? Does it get better?


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm 24 with twins and occasionally feel the same, then it goes down. I think it's a growth spurt, then your body adjusts. I'm looking 8 months prego already- my drs want me to go at least 12 more weeks- seems like nothing lol


----------



## katiekatie

Perhaps it is a growth spurt like you said...don't think I could cope with it getting worse!


----------



## greeneyes0279

I started feeling like that at 14 weeks and it only got worse. I did find some relief with rubbing baby oil on my belly and wrapping it with Saran Wrap so the oil wouldn't ruin my clothes. I would do this at night before bed.


----------



## _Vicky_

Big big hugs sweetie - if love to tell you it's gets better but let's face it with another few months of growing babies inside you you know deep down this feeling is here to stay don't you. I know you know this already but keep your eye on the prize it's all worth it in the end. 

Laying on my left side helped and cutting out anything gassy xxx


----------



## Heramys

yep, it sure feels like it from time to time and I've put on approx the same as you now at 28+4. 
I just sort of thinking they might arrive week 37-38 which is a bit more comforting :haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

I do remember that feeling like it was yesterday!! My stomach stretched so bad it became numb in some spots. Anything touching my belly hurt really bad because the skin was so tight. It will feel better for a few days when your body gets adjusted but then more growing happens and it starts all over. With all that said it will all be worth it when you hold those two beautiful babies in your arms! Like Vicky said, just keep your eye on the prize. Try not to stand for long periods of time as that always made my bump hurt worse from the weight of the babies.


----------



## zowiey

I'm 32 weeks, and I'm convinced somedays my skin is just going to rip it gets so tight & uncomfortable, I get hubby to rub some mango oil on it each night, not sure it's making a difference, but it's nice to have the bump massaged :)


----------



## RunningMomOf3

I'm so glad you posted this. I'm just 14 weeks but my tummy is growing twice as fast compared to my singletons. I been noticing that my belly feels just like you mentioned, super tight. Now I know I'm not the only one who feels this way. None of my singleton pregnant mommies seem to understand. 

Interesting to read what everyone has posted, thanks!


----------



## want2bemommy

Lol people feel my belly and are like "wow- that's hard" lol what did you expect? I've got two fighting for space  I guess some women have softer bumps at 6 months but not me- round and stretched to the max


----------

